# Missing Member....



## cajun_1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Anyone heard from or seen Gunslinger latey ?????  Kinda miss some of the Gunny's posts.  Sure hope he's ok.


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 1, 2007)

May still be in Seattle.


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Must have missed the post about him being out of state.    Thanks .


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks Canjun ... I have been resisting the urge to post this and look like a worry wort all the time!

I miss you Gunny! Where are you!


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 1, 2007)

He hasn't been here since June 12, 2007. He went to scatter some ashes, smoke a bowl of English blend, and fish - Then never came back. Draw your own conclusions. 

Here's his last post... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...1&postcount=29


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 2, 2007)

Let's see..................  that was but a _very few_ days before he had promised to prepare a biscuits and gravy breakfast for those attending The Gathering.
Oh well, fatty breakfast burritos were not bad.


----------



## ultramag (Sep 2, 2007)

I am going with the only rational conclusion. Sasquatch. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  This is like the 3rd time we've been through this. 

Mmmmm, fatty breakfast burritos.


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 2, 2007)

Sasquatch! Of course! Too obvious. At the lake fishing, a rustling in the bushes ............................ Never seen again. Still smoking pipe found laying on the bank......


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 2, 2007)

I shoulda known... Sasquatch... leave it to Ultramag to get it figured out.  Makes sense too ... what with all those guys pissin him off on t.v. I bet Gunny was the first person to stand up to him and now he's gone... poor poor Gunny.. he shoulda went to the Gathering.

BTW.. Way to stand up and fill in Mike. Those fatty burritos were excellent!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 2, 2007)

I guess he's ok...sure we would have heard something if not.     Thanks.


----------



## cheech (Sep 2, 2007)

Probably would not hurt to say a quick prayer for him anyway


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 3, 2007)

It's already been done Sweetie! He's been gone way to long.
Doesn't he usually Carry that Blackberry with him? 
Anyone know how to email his Blackberry? I always worry I'm a Mom we do that but if you guys are starting to worry too it's not just me getting nervous cause my kids didn't come home on time.


----------



## starsfaninco (Sep 6, 2007)

did a quick google on his name and he's made at least 1 post since June (on a different forum).  Maybe this is just a busy time of year for him?  When I played hockey I had a t-shirt that said "if you die, we split your gear"... I got dibs on the big smoker :) (this is in jest in case it didn't translate through the text editor)

http://forum.pipes.org/~discus/discu...tml?1186061520


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 6, 2007)

Well. A *PIPE* forum. Imagine that.


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 6, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I sent him a PM as he's requested no e-mules on his profile page. We'll see if we get any replies.


----------

